# Citric Acid



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

I was just in my local indian cash and carry stocking up on spices and I noticed they had citric acid for sale.

I bought a 100g bag for 59p and thought I should probably be able to use this to descale my Gaggia Baby. Is there any difference between this and the Puly Baby I've been buying? The difference in price is quite a lot...


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I use citric acid to descale my E-61 machine, and 59p for 100g is a very good price. I buy a kilo at a time and can't match that price. I presume it's pure enough?

I'd rely on some of the Gaggia techies on this site to advice if it's OK for the baby - I seem to recall that there's an issue in using citric in a machine with an aluminium boiler?


----------



## Combercoffee (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi vintagecigarman

I am new to this forum but very glad i stumbled across it.

Do you use pure citric acid on your E 61? How much do you use for a descale? What machine do you have?

Regards.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Citric acid BP - 100g in 1 litre of water. Helps if you dissolve it in 300ml of hot water, thane make it up to 1 Litre with cold water, so hot water doesn't get run through the pump.

I have a Rocket Giotto Premium Plus - and normally make up 2 litres, just to make sure that the reservoir doesn't empty during descaling.


----------



## Combercoffee (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for that. I will have to run some through my machine but wasn't sure of quantity.

Thanks again.


----------

